# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Un cuadro de mando para el avicultor

## AvicApp.com

El cuadro de mando en AvicApp.com, es un conjunto de información dispuesta de tal manera que permite a los Avicultores conocer mejor el comportamiento de su negocio, ayudándoles a hacer un mejor uso de sus recursos y mejorando los resultados. Esto es posible porque AvicApp.com centra la atención en las medidas clave del manejo avícola, como son: la mortalidad, la ganancia de peso, la uniformidad en el desarrollo corporal, el coeficiente de variación, el porcentaje de producción de huevo, consumo de alimento, consumo de agua, conversión alimenticia, y medio ambiente (temperatura, humedad relativa, gases tóxicos, iluminación).  Por tanto si algo se comporta fuera de lo que señalan la guías estándares de manejo y de las diferentes casas genéticas, AvicApp.com te ayuda a ver donde puede estar la consecuencia, por ejemplo una falta de ganancia de peso, o baja producción de huevo, o alto consumo de alimento, o baja conversión de alimento, o alta mortalidad, entre otros. Llevar registro es importante en el manejo avícola, así como hacer uso de esos registros con el fin de conocer el comportamiento de tu producción, en eso AvicApp.com, te ayuda a llevar de forma ordenada tus registros, te ayuda a analizar mejor la información, y te ayuda a que mejores tus decisiones, con el objetivo de mantener bajo control las operaciones y mejorar la producción. Por tanto si estamos en vía de crecer, mejorar y hacer más profesional nuestro trabajo, AvicApp.com te puede ayudar.

----------

